# Streaming Camtasia Live (UStream?)



## rfzbaker (Jan 18, 2007)

I have my Camtasia video screen capture mode set to Live Output Capture, and Ustream detects the Plugin, but it's not streaming on the ustream.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------

